# New TCL 6 Bolt issue



## brucedelta (Oct 2, 2001)

We got a new TCL 6 TV on black Friday and it has been working mostly* fine. this week a new problem cropped up where the TV does not see the Tivo as an input source. Basically after turning the TV off for the night when it is turned on the next day the TV displays the searching for a signal screen. In my setup, the Tivo goes into an HDMI switch which then connects to the TV. 
Restarting the Tivo always solves the problem. Disconnecting the HDMI cable from the Tivo usually solves it. Disconnecting the TV from the switch does not seem to solve it. Since it is a once a day issue occurring only since last weekend, I am not yet sure of all cases. It does not seem to happen when the TV is off for only an hour or two.
I have now connected the TV directly to the Tivo, but the results are out on that adjustment since I made it today.
Wondering if anyone has seen similar issues? One other data point is I recently hooked up a Sonos Beam to the TV using HDMI ARC, but that was 2 or 3 weeks ago so I do not think they are related.

The TCL TV replaced a 10-year-old Panasonic Plasma and I have never seen any problems like this prior to the TCL install.

* The mostly works caveat is that when it was working the TV needed to be turned off and on. When you first turn the TV on a screen that looks like tuner static would come up. TV off and on and then the HD picture showed up. So there has always been some issue between this TV and the Tivo.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If you're putting the TiVo in Standby (hopefully not!), try without doing that.

If you're _not_ putting the TiVo in Standby, try _with_ doing that (pray not!)

Or, try making sure the HDMI Switch is already on the correct input before turning the TV on. Or Vice Versa...

Also, make sure you allow the TV to fully Power On and Settle In before switching the HDMI Switch. Maybe as long as 20 seconds?

-Report back...

-KP


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

Not exactly: I have a JVC integrated with an external mhl Roku streaming stick, so an earlier iteration of the TCL/Roku idea. I have a Tivo mini, Xbox and Kodi box feeding it through an AV receiver. When starting up, the input will often go to the Roku and occasionally throw up the HDCP error, requiring the Roku to be unplugged to restart it. Just restarting the TV is not enough to reboot the Roku.

I don't think the Tivo is the first place to look. I'd google around AVForum for TCL Roku handshaking issues.


----------



## alevenso (May 9, 2016)

I am seeing a similar issue - I just connected at Mini Vox via HDMI to a TCL TV - I have the TCL set up to start up on the HDMI connection that the mini is attached to. When I power the TV on I get a some HDMI not allowed message due to the video I am trying to play not being "legal" if I wait a minute or try to hit a few remote buttons it will come out of this funky state .


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

--KP probably has the answer (disable stand-by.) My Samsung TV had the same issue. Disabled Stand-by, problem fixed.


----------



## Critterbob (Jan 25, 2019)

I had this problem with my cable box (now replaced by my Tivo). It turned out to be the HDMI cable. You might try a higher quality cable on either the Tivo or your switch box. It could eliminate the problem.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

I have had a TCL/Roku TV for a bit and have had intermittent resolution issues between it and my Bolt (the resolution from the Bolt would drop from 4K to the lowest resolution until the Roku was rebooted). For a while, it resolved by using one side of an HDMI booster/splitter. However, that issue was resolved with the latest Roku update so I removed the booster. I would verify you have the latest Roku software.


----------

